# Shoes 1 size too big



## LilacCords (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Gents,

I've just received a fabulous pair of shoes from ebay. Hugo Boss - brand new for £28 + £8 p&p They're definitely one of the best bargains I've won on ebay. Only 1 problem - they're labeled as a size uk7 which is what I am but they're coming through much more like an 8.......

Other than buying a thick insole for them or wearing 3 pairs of socks  do any of you have any ideas as to how I might make these shoes fit better???

Many thanks for your consideration.










Here are the shoes btw.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

This may not be what you want to hear, but if one set of moderate insoles will not tighten the shoes properly, re-selling them may be your best option. My feet are about your size (relatively small) thus too-large shoes can be an issue. Slip-ons should fit snugly initially, because like all leather, they will stretch. I wish you luck, but consider a fast escape if insoles do not work.


----------



## LilacCords (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks - I fear you maybe correct, still hope springs eternal.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

LilacCords said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> I've just received a fabulous pair of shoes from ebay. Hugo Boss - brand new for £28 + £8 p&p They're definitely one of the best bargains I've won on ebay. Only 1 problem - they're labeled as a size uk7 which is what I am but they're coming through much more like an 8.......
> 
> ...


Steroids! Make's bones grow. Why do you think Arnie and Dolph had those jawlines? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

*One size larger?*

I bought an Alden 974 wingtip in my normal size before I knew anyting about "lasts". It didn't fit.

If a last is 11.5 but fits a size 11 why not just call it 11? My 11.5 is supposed to be correctly sized for a 12 so why don't they just call it a size 12?

I wore the shoes a little so I could not return them. They never fit me right so I solved my problem by posting the shoes on eBay.

They sent me some tongue pads which helped a little. Maybe that will help with your problem.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

LilacCords said:


> Other than buying a thick insole for them or wearing 3 pairs of socks  do any of you have any ideas as to how I might make these shoes fit better???


Going the insole/thick sock route is really the only solution that I can think of. As far as I'm aware, you can't really shrink leather in any sort of way once it has been shaped over the last that would still leave the shoe looking wearable. :teacha:


----------



## eightysixed (Jan 10, 2010)

There are some things you can do for shoes that are just a little big. I had a pair of loafers that stretched over the years and a tongue pad tightened them up enough to wear again. I'd say the shoes were about a quarter size too large but enough for more movement than I liked. But a full size? That's about 2/3 of an inch in length, right? I can't imagine any sort of hack being satisfactory. I say sell the shoes.


----------



## London380sl (Apr 17, 2009)

Tongue pads and heel cups may help. Last (desperate) resort might be to soak the shoe in water and let them dry without shoe trees. Leather will shrink a bit if it isn't under tension.

I found this on the internet. I don't understand why they suggest using vinegar though it will neutralize any salt absorbed by the leather. Try it at your own risk:

Step 1
Soak a pair of old socks in white vinegar. Place a vinegar-coated sock in each leather shoe. Allow the vinegar time to thoroughly soak the insides of both shoes (1 or 2 hours).
[*]Step 2
Remove the vinegar-soaked socks from your leather shoes and discard them. Place your shoes in a warm location where they can dry completely.
[*]Step 3
To shrink your leather shoes more, wet them with water so that they are damp, not soaked.
[*]Step 4
Place your damp leather shoes in full sun. Allow them time to dry thoroughly. Make sure to remove your shoes from the sun as soon as they are fully dry to prevent the leather from cracking.
[*]Step 5
Try on your shoes. If they are still too big, repeat the first four steps to shrink the leather more.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*As has been suggested . . .*

. . . in addition to the insoles, tongue pads would help quite a bit. I've used them on formal pumps, and they really made a difference, keeping your toes from hitting the roof and setting your foot back into the heel. If those aren't enough, you could add heel pads, as well. Properly placed, those mitigations should be fairly comfortable and undetectable.


----------



## LilacCords (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks so much for your advice Chaps!


----------



## JD_May (Mar 15, 2008)

I echo the first post - shoes that don't fit don't fit, you are better off finding a pair that does.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . in addition to the insoles, tongue pads would help quite a bit. I've used them on formal pumps, and they really made a difference, keeping your toes from hitting the roof and setting your foot back into the heel. If those aren't enough, you could add heel pads, as well. Properly placed, those mitigations should be fairly comfortable and undetectable.


x2. Has worked for me in these circumstances (which I avoid).


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Or... you can just put them away for a while. Don't know your age but for many men our feet get larger over the years, by a whole size or more.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

I think every man has bought a pair of shoes that were great but a little too big or small, thinking that somehow they would become wearable. They rarely do and just take up space. Put them back on eBAY. Not what you wanted to hear but.............


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree. The foot issues that can be caused by shoes that don't fit properly are not something you want to invite. (Especially if it's just because you like this certain pair of shoes.)


----------

